# Using 2 filters on a 55 gallon



## keiths (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a 55 gallon tank. I also have a eheim 2217 and 2215 filter. I am currently using the 2217 filter but I was wondering what people think about using both of the filters on the tank? How would I set that up? Would I have the inputs and outputs at the opposite ends of the tank (one input on one side and the other input on the other side)?

Thanks for the help


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have the flexibility, put one input at each end and the outputs in the middle. That way the whole tank gets circulation.


----------



## keiths (Apr 13, 2006)

It's actually a 2217 and 2213. It won't matter having them at separate ends even though one is more powerful than the other?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not a problem.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

ks:

The rated flow for the *Eheim 2217 Filter* is 264GPH.

The rated flow for the *Eheim 2213 Filter* is 116GPH.

Your total rated flow is 380GPH and your probable actual flow is in the range of 280GPH hence your turnover is approximately 4X per hour.

The 2213 has a volume of 0.8G and 2217 1.6G which approximately yields a biological filtration media volume of 1.6G.

These conditions produce what is, IMHO, plenty sufficient filtration for your 55G tank (although I hope that you have removed the activated carbon media and replaced it with biological filtration media: preferably *Eheim Substrat Pro*).

ks:

Back to your question (after my long winded dissertation).



keiths said:


> Would I have the inputs and outputs at the opposite ends of the tank (one input on one side and the other input on the other side)?


IMHO the absolute best solution would be two spray bars but also IMHO these are way to big a PITA and I do not employ them.

I believe that the best configuration would be the discharge orifices located near the center of the tank and be like 4" proximate but along the rear wall where they could be easily camouflaged.

The discharges would be directed to the midline of the front of the tank at its' quarter points.

The suction tubes would be located at the rear corners of the tank approximately 3" above the substrate.

TR


----------

